# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  Questions about the Botty for D2R

## guschiggins

I know it's free and I should just be happy some chump isn't trying to charge a monthly subscription for it but...

Why on earth isn't pressing 'G' the first step of every bot that exists? What an absurd waste of resources.
Why are the activate keys function keys that are also assigned in the game by default? I know you can change them, but having them conflict by default was never necessary. 
Why are HRs not setup to be picked up by default in the default. file? People don't really want Bers or Jahs right? So dumb.

----------

